# PSP2 May be Coming Sooner Than Later



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*PSP2 May be Coming Sooner Than Later*

*04/02/2010 Written by Richard Allenclose*










The PlayStation Portable 2 has long been rumored for what seems like eons now. PSP2 has been the subject of speculation, artists renditions, forum battles, but never the subject of a Sony press release. We all know Sony is hard at work developing the next generation PlayStation Portable. While it’s not be ready for official unveiling, recent discoveries indicate that may happen sooner then you think.








For the moment it is unclear if the PSP2 is being designed as a mobile phone or will just be a portable game machine. What we do know is a couple of LinkedIn profiles clearly list the PSP2 in their experience and summaries. Dominic Mason is the Director at AtomFire Productions, a game development house located in Brighton, United Kingdom. They specialize in mobile games, mobile apps, web apps and flash games. Both his summary and experience indicate the following:AtomFire Productions undertakes games and interactive entertainment projects for high-end web, DS and DSi, Wii, PSP, PSP2, PlayStation Network, Xbox LIVE Arcade, WiiWare, iPhone and Windows.​







Additionally, Hilke Muslim, Coordinator at “Frumusete pe muchie de cutit”, ProTV located in Romania, interestingly enough lists the following information in her summary:casting assistant: Sony PSP2​This could be casting for commercials, advertisements or games.
This is not an official statement the PSP2 is nearing its debut, but this certainly is evidence that the PSP2 is somewhere in the later stages of development. If games are being developed and people are being casted that would likely mean the platform is complete. Either way these profiles are likely to be updated after publishing.
Stay tuned with PlayStation LifeStyle as more information unfolds.
Thanks for the tip Mr. Tan!
 

Source: PlayStation LifeStyle
​


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

The artists mock up looks slick. I think I'm a cynic at heart I think, and I can see the Sony masterminds thinking they can create an MP3/Phone/games hand held to take over the world, and with another shiny new format bolted on.

I think that is too much to pull off, but they never stop trying. I'd be surprised if it leads to a hand held adults will adopt as much as kids, which is the obvious holy grail but I'll keep an open mind and look forward to seeing what is next out of the Sony brain farm.

One thing is for certain, technology is moving forward faster than it ever has before.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

No kidding just as soon as you figured out how to get the most out of the equipment something new comes on the scene, You just bought a new PSP from the store and then it's obsolete before you make it to the car.:doh:


----------

